# Kodak Brownie Reflex



## smithdan

Shot the last roll of VP127 I could find through this one a few years ago.  I made a contact sheet and printed one frame enlarged to 7" square.  

here are some scans.  Focus not as good as some of my old boxes and it was a windy day as well so this was about the limits of this one's ability.  Cute little plastic critter though.  I would like to take this one out again, saved the spools and the backing paper so who knows.


----------



## compur

Good job!

There is a Canadian manufacturer of 127 film. 
See:
Bluefire brand films and chemicals


----------



## smithdan

thanks compur.  I'll look these guys up.  Dang! used to live in Calgary up to 4 years ago.


----------



## timor

Very nice pictures. I don't think you have any problems with focus, after all it is focus-less camera which relies on dept of field for sharpness. Was never intended to produce prints bigger then post card size. Anything bigger will get softer and softer. You did a good job.
You can get more 127 film from here:
The Frugal Photographer
or in Toronto here:
FilmPlus | 416-535-3747 | Toronto, Canada
Pricey a bit.


----------



## bsinmich

One of those came with my wife as the dowry.  That was 53 years ago and I still have both.


----------



## timor

Congratulations ! A good "job" here to !


----------



## smithdan

Agree with timor.  Were working on 43, didn't get a camera though.  congratulations bsinmich 

timor, thanks for the comment and the links.  only have 3 using 127, nothing fancy, this one, a mid 50's brown holiday and a starmeter.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Wow these look GREAT


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> timor, thanks for the comment and the links.  only have 3 using 127, nothing fancy, this one, a mid 50's brown holiday and a starmeter.


Your welcome. For kicks; if you have the spools and paper backing why not use a 35 mm film. I will be a bit "lomographic", but for fun ?


----------



## Rick58

Nice soft vintage pic's. Very cool! Nice Job!


----------



## smithdan

2WheelPhoto : thanks

timor :  yes, going to try that and crop out the holes  (groans from the lomo afficionados..)   also have an idea for a jig to cut down 120 in the dark without losing knuckle bits.

Rick58 : thanks.  your signature line pretty much sums up why I like to keep the old cheapies running,  sort of in honour of the memories they put in the albums and shoeboxes of our lives.


----------



## compur

I think the OP is a very good example that it isn't the camera that makes the photo -- it's the photographer.


----------



## hydroshock

wow cool, ive got a little brownie i've been meaning to take out, gotta reroll some 620 spools for it tho   good stuff tho


----------



## desertrattm2r12

My first really good photo was taken with  Brownie reflex around 1949 or so. It shows a steam locomotive belching black smoke and looking like it is going 90 mph. Not bad for a kid with a box camera with a very slow shutter speed. And only one shutter speed. Great little 127 camera.


----------

